# Used to see both HD and SD channels in the guide



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

Maybe i missed something, but last week I noticed the guide had changed and now you can go directly to On Demand on the left side of the channel listings.

I used to list both SD & HD for certain channels so that i could record non-critical recordings in SD to save space. I don't show any SD channels in the guide now and they don't even show when I program my favorite channels. (Which is how I initially added them to the guide.)

How do I record SD channels now?

thnx


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What receiver? 

Try toggling the "Hide SD duplicates" button and then reboot.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

You should not even have to reboot. Just go to Menu, Settings, Display, and select the option to show all channels (not "hide SD duplicates" or "hide HD duplicates"). The change will become effective in a few minutes regardless of whether you reboot.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

fleckrj said:


> You should not even have to reboot. Just go to Menu, Settings, Display, and select the option to show all channels (not "hide SD duplicates" or "hide HD duplicates"). The change will become effective in a few minutes regardless of whether you reboot.


That was it. Not sure what changed....I had a number of channels chosen for the option of SD and HD showing in the guide.

I don't think I changed anything and all of a sudden, the SD options were missing!

thnx


----------

